# Stranger Things



## FifthView (Jul 22, 2016)

I absolutely loved the new Netflix show Stranger Things.

The directors openly admit to being inspired by Spielberg, Stephen King, and John Carpenter, and the 80's throwback vibe is strong in this one.  



Spoiler: Mild Spoiler



(Plus, am I the only one to catch the hilarious Harry Potter nod?  If you didn't catch it, look for a lightning bolt.)



For me personally, the E.T. references were strongest probably.  And Stand by Me, at one point.  The King and Carpenter influences are strong also.  But there's so much 80's goodness, and the heavy emphasis on D&D was so wonderful.  But the story stands on its own I think.


----------



## Devor (Jul 22, 2016)

My wife and I liked it quite a bit.  And with the reviews it's getting and the way it ended, I'm hoping it gets more seasons.

I haven't seen most of the movies it pays homage to, but I'm glad it does.  That's the kind of thing I enjoy when I notice.  The E.T. homage in the beginning was extra suspenseful once I recognized it.


----------



## FifthView (Jul 23, 2016)

That initial E.T. homage was very creepy.  Almost like, What if E.T. hadn't been a feel-good movie?  I think it's interesting how combining the various influences led to an almost alternate universe for each.


----------



## Devor (Jul 23, 2016)

FifthView said:


> That initial E.T. homage was very creepy.  Almost like, What if E.T. hadn't been a feel-good movie?



I think it's common knowledge by now that E.T. was a Star Wars movie, and that E.T. was a Jedi.


----------



## FifthView (Jul 23, 2016)

Devor said:


> I think it's common knowledge by now that E.T. was a Star Wars movie, and that E.T. was a Jedi.



I had to look that up!


----------



## Trick (Jul 25, 2016)

Just finished it tonight. Very happy with Netflix right now. My wife is not the reading enthusiast I am but in the opening scene of the first episode I said, "This feels like Stephen King." and she agreed. Looking forward to season two. 

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Jul 28, 2016)

Yall should check it out. It is a great show.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Jul 29, 2016)

Damn I love this show. Second favrite show on Netflix right behind Daredevil.


----------



## Heliotrope (Aug 2, 2016)

Hubby and I are loving it. He's a massive Speilburg fan and picked up on that vibe right away. We are also both children of the 80's and are digging the nostalgia (Dark Crystal poster anyone?)


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Aug 2, 2016)

Love this show. Just finished it yesterday. I hope there is a season 2. Netflix is on fire lately.


----------



## troynos (Aug 3, 2016)

We just finished it tonight.  Phenomenal.  One of the best.

It's been announced that there will be a season two.

Not sure how they can top this.


----------



## bugbear (Sep 15, 2016)

Our family loves this show, can't wait for season 2


----------



## Tom (Sep 15, 2016)

I haven't had the time to finish it, but it's a great show. I love the cinematography--it gives the show such a gloomy, tense atmosphere. I like how it's just as much about relationships as it is about monsters and telekinetic little girls.


----------



## feathertoad (Sep 30, 2016)

I have not watched this yet. But will try to.


----------



## ChasingSuns (Oct 23, 2016)

I absolutely loved it. My only gripe (a small one) is that at some points I got kinda tired of the shot for shot references to other films. I love all of the 70's/80's influence, but there are some points where it was teetering on the edge of just being a remake. But overall, I really enjoyed it!


----------

